# NUBAR Fortress Collection Spring 2010



## Bec688 (Apr 26, 2010)

Knights Armor





Dark Castle





Silver Sword





Stronghold





Palisade





Barricade





Marble Tower





Citadel


source


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 26, 2010)

hmmm idk. I think i would get palisade and barricade though. I like to have odd colors every once in a while.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 27, 2010)

I sort of like stronghold but Im not sure Id buy any of them. Knight's Armor looks terribly chunky.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 27, 2010)

Silver Sword is kinda nice, though I am not usually one for darks like that.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! I like all of them.


----------



## lolaB (Apr 28, 2010)

They're really pretty. I can't pull off greys very well though. I still wear them but wouldn't go out and buy a whole collection of them.


----------

